# Quelle Apple Watch choisir ?



## ritchi92 (1 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous et meilleurs vœux !

Je vais me lancer dans l’achat d’une Apple Watch mais j’ai un doute sur le choix du modèle. Aussi surprenant que ça puisse paraître, je l’achète avec un but bien précis qui est de recevoir des notifications lorsque je reçois des messages Telegram et pour les mails importants. Même si j'ai souvent mon portable sur moi, je ne veux plus rater de message pour être plus réactif professionnellement. Est-ce qu’il me faut absolument la Serie 3 pour cet usage ?

Merci d’avance pour vos réponses éclairées !


----------



## Michael003 (2 Janvier 2018)

Si tu te limites vraiment à la réception de notification, sans même répondre directement sur la montre, alors la séries 2 te conviendrait aussi, je l'ai également et pour les notifications elle est très bien, attention par contre, dès lors que tu souhaites naviguer entre les applications elle commence à ramer, donc pour une utilisation stricte des notifications elle passe, si tu souhaites un confort supplémentaire et une plus grande longévité, tu peux opter pour la séries 3


----------



## Vanton (6 Janvier 2018)

Personnellement je rate bien plus de notifications depuis que j’ai mon Apple Watch mais bon... Paraît que je suis un cas isolé... [emoji57]

Avant j’avais toujours mon tel sous le nez et l’allumage de l’écran était très visible. Pas de risque de passer à côté d’une notification. 
Avec l’Apple Watch l’écran du tel ne s’allume plus. Et en fonction des bracelets ou de l’activité il n’est pas rare que je passe à côté d’un tap de la montre sur mon poignet. J’ai vraiment senti une régression pour ma part.


----------



## fousfous (6 Janvier 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Personnellement je rate bien plus de notifications depuis que j’ai mon Apple Watch mais bon... Paraît que je suis un cas isolé... [emoji57]
> 
> Avant j’avais toujours mon tel sous le nez et l’allumage de l’écran était très visible. Pas de risque de passer à côté d’une notification.
> Avec l’Apple Watch l’écran du tel ne s’allume plus. Et en fonction des bracelets ou de l’activité il n’est pas rare que je passe à côté d’un tap de la montre sur mon poignet. J’ai vraiment senti une régression pour ma part.


C'est une question de ressenti parce que pour moi c'est tout l'inverse!
Mais c'est vrai que si le taptic engine est pas réglé sur maximum on ne sent pas grand chose, mais il me semble que sur les versions plus récentes le taptic est plus puissant


----------



## Vanton (6 Janvier 2018)

J’avais lu ça oui. Mais la Series 3 que j’ai portée 15j m’a pas bouleversé de ce côté là. Après j’ai peut être pas fait suffisamment attention.


----------



## kesako (20 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Je suis aussi intéressé par l'achat d'une Apple Watch. Par contre je ne suis pas forcément intéressé par le dernier modèle, d'autant que les précédents sont souvent moins chers.

L'AW Series 2 semble répondre à mes besoins : étanchéité, app santé, notifications... Par contre quid de la performance ? Y a-t-il vraiment une différence palpable entre la 3 et la 2 ?

Je crois aussi que la series 4 devrait sortir prochainement. Vaudrait-il mieux attendre la Series 4 et acheter une Series 3 potentiellement moins chère ?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## fousfous (20 Février 2018)

Pour la vitesse je ne sais pas mais pour la prochaine watch le prochainement est quand même dans 6 mois.


----------



## kesako (20 Février 2018)

J'avais cru lire que selon les rumeurs (toujours les rumeurs, je sais), il y aurait qqch dans les tuyaux pour le printemps.
S'il faut attendre cet automne (sept.-oct.), quel serait le choix judicieux ? Series 3 ou Series 2 ?

J'ai lu sur Les Numériques que la Series 3 n'apportait rien de transcendant par rapport à la Series 2 (si bien sûr on ne souhaite pas téléphoner avec ; ce qui est mon cas !).
Quand je regarde le Post de Michael003, il semble y avoir quand même une différence notable...
Qu'en est-il des évolutions avec WatchOS ? L'impact est-il le même qu'avec iOS et les iPhones (ralentissement notable par ex.) ?


----------



## jmaubert (20 Février 2018)

kesako a dit:


> J'avais cru lire que selon les rumeurs (toujours les rumeurs, je sais), il y aurait qqch dans les tuyaux pour le printemps.
> S'il faut attendre cet automne (sept.-oct.), quel serait le choix judicieux ? Series 3 ou Series 2 ?
> 
> J'ai lu sur Les Numériques que la Series 3 n'apportait rien de transcendant par rapport à la Series 2 (si bien sûr on ne souhaite pas téléphoner avec ; ce qui est mon cas !).
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une série 3 vendredi avec un beau rabais sur ma série 2. Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je constate que la série 3 est quand même plus rapide et réactive mais, si on ne veut pas téléphoner, je ne suis pas sur que çà vaille la différence de prix. En ce qui concerne l'OS, je n'ai aucun souci : tout fonctionne parfaitement ( pour le moment ! ). Maintenant, si tu achètes une série 2, il faudra te demander ce qu'elle vaudra avec un nouvel OS en septembre.


----------



## fousfous (20 Février 2018)

Je pense qu'elle fonctionnera encore bien avec WatchOS 4


----------



## kesako (20 Février 2018)

Merci pour vos retours. Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par une Series 2 pour une 1ère expérience.


----------



## Bart94 (24 Février 2018)

Bonjour.
Où peut-on acheter la série 2 et à quel prix ?
Apparement Apple ne propose que les séries 1 et 3.
Merci.
La série 3 est-elle encore intéressante ?


----------

